# 2 Club Memberships?



## Rouge79 (16 Aug 2014)

In general is being a member of 2 cycling clubs allowed or is it frowned upon or does no-one just give a ****?

There are 2 quite close to me that offer different things but both together are ideal. i.e 1 offers BOTH saturday & Sunday runs and CX in Winter, whereas the other offers only Sunday runs but the split of runs/groups is more varied.

I'm going to do a duple of test rides with both but if i like both then i'm in trouble


----------



## TissoT (16 Aug 2014)

Yes its allowed .... you will be a second claim to one of them
1st club will ask upon joining which clubs are you in


----------



## Rouge79 (16 Aug 2014)

So on the BC website i'd sign up for the 1st club and say no other clubs and then if i sign up with the 2nd i'd put down that i'm already a member of the 1st?

Anyway i've emailed 1 of them to see if that would be an issue so fingers crossed


----------



## TissoT (16 Aug 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> So on the BC website i'd sign up for the 1st club and say no other clubs and then if i sign up with the 2nd i'd put down that i'm already a member of the 1st?
> 
> Anyway i've emailed 1 of them to see if that would be an issue so fingers crossed


Thats it..


----------



## spen666 (20 Aug 2014)

Alternatively, you can join one or more clubs without having to join BC


----------



## palinurus (20 Aug 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> In general is being a member of 2 cycling clubs allowed or is it frowned upon or does no-one just give a ****?
> 
> There are 2 quite close to me that offer different things but both together are ideal. i.e 1 offers BOTH saturday & Sunday runs and CX in Winter, whereas the other offers only Sunday runs but the split of runs/groups is more varied.
> 
> I'm going to do a duple of test rides with both but if i like both then i'm in trouble



Presumably the cyclocross is part of a local league (London league?) you can generally enter on the line as a member of any club- any region. To collect league points your club only needs register.

While I'm here might I recommend cyclocross.


----------



## Sharky (21 Aug 2014)

Talking of cyclocross, this article came to mind, although probably has been posted before, but a good watch. The video is down the page a bit:-

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/classic-cyclo-cross-a-film-from-the-archives-56458


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2014)

I remember river crossing vividly, a real nutter sport.


----------



## ianmac42 (29 Aug 2014)

I can't see why this is an issue. Any club you join will be glad of another member & your money! Why should they care if you have multi memberships? It's nobody's business but yours.


----------

